# CLOSED. T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales.



## Barbarin (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello, 

As you know we always like to offer our new products to CPF people, after that Barbolight has distributors and we respect them.

This time the products are.

*T-04*: 1 x CR123 flashlight. 6082 T6 alloy, HAIII type 2 (matt black) 75 minute runtime to 70% of initial output. 93,00 € (Add 10,00 € for CREE Q5) 








*U-04 ATEX/P*: 2 x CR123 or 1 x 18650 Li-ION,6082 T6 alloy, HAIII Mil-A 8625 type 2 (matt black) 700 mA driving current, regulated. 150 minute runtime to 70% of initial output. 106,00 € (Add 10,00 € for CREE Q5). It has a nylon belt holster. Is certified for Haz. Environments by UL.






*U-04 SE*: 2 x CR123 or 1 x 18650 Li-ION, 7075 T651 alloy finished with a very special HAIII penetrated with Teflon. Mil-A-63576 Type I (Soft green) 900 mA driving current, regulated. 150 min to 70% initial output. Very few as it is limited run. 135,00 € (Add 10,00 € for CREE Q5)

_**Common characteristics for all the lights*: IP68M (-200m/20 ATM) and IK10/Mil.Std 810 -F "Drop test" rated. Edixeon KLC8 or a Cree Q5 emitter (both using the same Cree EZ1000 bright chip, but more a thrower with the Cree)._ All fitted with sandblasted Ti pocket clip. _Twist on-off with momentary tactical pushbutton. 5 mm thick Makrolon lens, alloy reflector._
_They are all compatible with the Barbolight* BR-04* reflective beacon -traffic wand that will be sent for free,_ _and with the *Barbolight* *TT-01* trigger tailcap with Picatinny/Mil. STD 1913 adapter._

*Ch-01 Li-ION charger. *Is a high quality Li-ION charger, 800 mA per channel, designed for 17500, 17650, 18500, 18650 batteries. Input from 90-240 V and 12-24 V. 20,00 € (shipped). It can charge C and D Li-IONs but you will need to make your own adapter (quite easy, will post pics)

*IMPORTANT*

It is a one time sale. 
The two stage tailcap is not available by now, but we plan to release it by March 2008 as upgrading for existing lights.
Cree emitters and their reflector are limited in quantity.

Please, sign here your interest and after that we will study if it is possible to ship them together to save some money.

Regards and thanks for your interest.

Javier

*LIST:* 

*Grinsekatz*: 1 x U-04 ATEX/P (Cree); 1 X U-04 SE (Cree)
*DM51*: 1 x T-04 (Cree); 1 x Ch-01; 1 x U-04 SE
*Olaf S*: 1 x U-04 ATEX/P (Cree); 1 x U-04 SE; 1x U-04 SE (Cree); 1 x Ch-01
*Grinsefalle*: 1 x U-04 ATEX/P (Cree); 1 x U-04 SE (Cree) 
*EKU*: 1 x U-04 SE (Cree) 
*Free*: 1 x T-04 (Cree); 1 x U-04 SE (Cree); 1 x Ch-01
*gjg*: 1 x T-04 (Cree);1 x U-04 SE (Cree) 
*Toglud*: 1 x U-04 ATEX/P; 1 x Ch-01 
*Fasuto*: 1 x U-04 SE; U-04 ATEX/P.
*white light*: 1 x T-04 (Cree)
*Verbalk*: 1 x U-04 SE (Cree); 1 x Ch-01
*flashgreenie: *1 x U-04 SE (Cree): 1 x Ch-01
*gswitter*: 1 x U-04 SE (Cree) 1 x T-04 (Cree) 
*outsider: *U-04 ATEX/P (Cree); 1 x Ch-01 1 x BR-04Bright Orange.
*Praetor:* 1 x U-04/SE 
*Christian: *1 x U-04 SE (Cree)
*BlueGav:* 1 x CH-01; 2 x Sanyo 18650
*dcjs:* U-04 SE (Cree); 1 x Ch-01; 2 x 18650 Sanyo.
*Elakazam: *T-04 (Cree)
*Daylight:* T-04 (Cree)
*arewethereyetdad: *1 x U-04 ATEX/P (Cree);1 X U-04 SE (Cree).
*rdh226:* 3 x CH-01 
*ICUDoc:* 1 x T-04 ; 1 x U-04 SE.
*mercaba:* U-04 SE (Cree); 1 x Ch-01
*Nuckerschuter:* U-04 ATEX/P (Cree); 1 x Ch-01 
*Luciferase: *U-04 SE (Cree)
*griff:* 1 x U-04 ATEX/P (Cree); 1 X U-04 SE (Cree)
*blitzlicht65: *1x T-04 Cree; 1x CH-01 Charger
*Phinque*: 1 x T-04 Cree
*dmdrewitt :*1 x T-04; 1 x U-04 ATEX/P; 1 x U-04 SE (Cree) 
*alauda:* 1 x T-04 (Edixeon); 1 x U-04 SE (Cree)
*MorpheusT1:* Sorry, for some of you I know I'm too slow updating the information ( I can't do it as ofetn as I would like) , but believe me, I try to do my best. If you still want to go, you are into.
*Joedos*: 1 x U-04 SE ( Cree)


----------



## grinsekatz (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Hello Javier, :thumbsup:

I will take one *U-04 ATEX/P *with CREE Q5
and one *U-04 SE *with CREE Q5.

Alex


----------



## DM51 (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

I'll take :
One *T-04* with Cree Q5
One *Ch-01*


----------



## Olaf_S (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Hello Javier,

I`ll take

one U-04 ATEX/P with CREE Q5
one U-04 SE
one U-04 SE with CREE Q5
one Ch-01 Li-ION charger

Thanks
Greetings
Olaf


----------



## grinsefalle (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Hi Javier! :wave:
These are great news!



Barbarin said:


> Hello,
> _They are all compatible with the Barbolight* BR-04* reflective beacon -traffic wand that will be sent for free,_
> Javier



Does this mean, that a reflex beacon will be sent together with the new flashlights?


Based on my best experiences with the T-15, I think I'm in again 

I'll take:
-1- U-04 Special Edition Cree Q5
-1- U-04 ATEX Cree Q5

thanks and best regards
Michael


----------



## EKU (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Hello Javier,

I'll take *one U-04 SE* with Cree *Q5*

Thanks!
Best regards
Dietmar


----------



## Free (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Hello Javier, please sign me up for the following:

1-T-04 w Cree Q5

1-U-04 SE w Cree Q5

1-Ch-01 Li-ION charger


----------



## gjg (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Thanks again, Javier!!!
I'll take the following:
One T-04 w/Cree *Q5* and One U-04 SE w/Cree *Q5*
Greg


----------



## Toglud (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Hi Javier,

I will take 
1 x U-04 ATEX/P.
1 x Ch-01 Li-ION charger.

Thanks
Torben.


----------



## fasuto (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

One U-04 SE for me, if possible.
Thanks!


----------



## Barbarin (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*



fasuto said:


> One U-04 SE for me, if possible.
> Thanks!


 
Claro que sí!! ( _Of course, yes!_ )

Just 50 were made, I'm sure it is a very good collectors light.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Very nice, unfortunately conspiring against me are the time of year where I'm flat broke and the terrible condition of the American economy with such a weak dollar. 
I hope I can get one in the future.


----------



## white light (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

:twothumbs I'll Take a T-04 with the cree Q5 up-grade.Thank you!


----------



## lyte~speede (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Javier,

What is the ETA on these new products?


----------



## VerbalK (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Hello,
I would take one U-04 Se with Q5 upgrade and one Ch-01

Thanks


----------



## Barbarin (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*



lyte~speede said:


> Javier,
> 
> What is the ETA on these new products?


 
Two weeks to ship (from today)

Sale will end next week.


----------



## Barbarin (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

I have added a list on the first post of this thread. Please check that I am not wrong!

This sales thread will be closed on December, 4th. 

Javier


----------



## dcjs (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

I'll take the following:
_
- U-04 SE with CREE Q5: 145,00 € 

- Ch-01 Li-ION charger: 20,00 €_


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Hello Javier,

I will take one *Ch-01 Li-ION charger

*Thank you,
Rainer


----------



## joedos (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

I'll take

*U-04 SE with the Cree*


----------



## griff (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

1 x U-04 ATEX/P (Cree); 1 X U-04 SE (Cree)


----------



## blitzlicht65 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Hi Javier,

are the Cree Q5 *WC* or *WG ?*



Greetings:wave:


----------



## flashgreenie (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

just to make it official.
one U-04 SE with Cree
one CH-01

thanks, Javier, for putting my name down already.


----------



## gswitter (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

I'll take:
one U-04 SE w/Cree Q5: 145,00 €
one T-04 w/Cree Q5: 103,00 €

PS... outstanding photo's!


----------



## outsider (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Hello Javier,

I`ll take
one U-04 ATEX/P with CREE Q5
one Ch-01 Li-ION charger
oneBR-04_ reflective beacon-traffic wand orange if possible_

Thanks
chris


----------



## Ganp (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Regrettably my fund are needed elsewhere, but those look *VERY VERY* nice. 


Colin.


----------



## Praetor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

I will take a U-04/SE with a Cree, please!


----------



## Christian (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Hello Javier! 

I`ll take one U-04 SE with CREE *Q5*.

Thanks, Christian


----------



## VerbalK (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Hello Javier,

Please add a *CH-01 Lion Charger*, you miss it in my first post.

Thanks


----------



## BluGav (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Hi Javier,

I'd like to buy one Li-Ion CH-01 charger and also a pair of protected 18650's to go along with it if that would be possible... otherwise just the charger 

Thanks, Gavin.


----------



## dcjs (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

I'd also like to order two protected 18650s to go with the U-04 SE CREE and the charger, if that's possible.


----------



## Barbarin (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Hello friends, 

I'm on travel with a PDA so will answer your questions and update the list in a few days.

Regards, 

Javier


----------



## Elakazam (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Please, one T-04 with Cree Q5 for me (103,00 €)
Thanks, 

Oliver


----------



## Daylight (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Hi guys and hello Javier,

Fantastic products!!
I'll take one *T-04 *with *Cree Q5,* I will be out of Spain till December 9th, as i told you.
This forum is superb!

Best regards,

Oscar.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

I'll take: 1 x U-04 ATEX/P (Cree) and 1 X U-04 SE (Cree).


----------



## flashgreenie (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*



arewethereyetdad said:


> Those look great!



so when you going to bring some of these senoritas to Kansas to keep them lonesome Ti cowboys of yours happy???


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*



flashgreenie said:


> so when you going to bring some of these senoritas to Kansas to keep them lonesome Ti cowboys of yours happy???



See above.


----------



## rdh226 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

I will take 3 x CH-01 LiIon chargers.

-RDH


----------



## fasuto (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Finally i did it!
I convinced my wife to buy one for her dives, so in addition to the SE I wish to add another U-04 ATEX/P.

Many thanks Javier :thumbsup:


----------



## DM51 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Maaan, I knew this would happen. I just knew it. 
So, please add to my order: 
One *U-04 SE*, if you have any left.
Resistance is futile.


----------



## ICUDoc (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Hi Javier- I hope you are enjoying your trip!
I would like a T-04 and a U-04 SE, please.


----------



## JanCPF (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Hello Javier,

* Does the T-04 take RCR123? 
* What are the dimensions of the T-04?
* From the pictures it looks like the clip will scratch the head on the T-04 when tailcap is removed. Is this the case?

Thanks.
Jan


----------



## Barbarin (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*



JanCPF said:


> Hello Javier,
> 
> * Does the T-04 take RCR123?
> * What are the dimensions of the T-04?
> ...


 
Hello Jan.

T-04 does not take RCR (at least the 3,7 V ones)

95 mm long, and 35 mm head diameter.

The clip is not in contact with the body, so no risk of scratching.


----------



## merkaba (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Ill take one U-04 SE with cree Q5 if you have any left. Ill also take a charger and 3 18650 protected cells.

Thanks.


----------



## Nuckerschuter (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Hallo Javier,

I'm in for a *U-04 ATEX/P (Cree) *and a *Ch-01 Li-ION charger.
*2 protected 18650s with it would be nice as well. 
And thanks to Grinsekatz for making me aware of this ;-).


BR 
Andreas


----------



## grinsekatz (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*



Nuckerschuter said:


> And thanks to Grinsekatz for making me aware of this ;-).


 
You're welcome!
And as I can see there are even more folks from germany here.
Shame on me .

Best regards and thanks to Javier for this special offer,

Alex


----------



## Luciferase (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Well, I guess now I know what I'm getting myself for Christmas...

I'll take one U-04 SE with Cree Q5.


----------



## merkaba (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Just wonerding if there will be a run of 7075 T651 alloy with the the Teflon penetrated coating 2 stage tail caps to go with the SE when you bring them out?


----------



## Barbarin (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Hello, 

I'm back. I will update the list tomorrow, and will answer your questions ASAP. BTW, we don't sell any longer protected Li-ION cells.

Our flashlights are aimed to professionals mainly, and we always prefer to leave to the user the responsibility of damaging the battery. The reasons is that there are some situations in which you don't mind to damage the battery if you can have light. ( Most of the professionals hate the auto "switch-off"). At the end the cost of the battery is very when compared to your life, and because of teh construction of the light there is no risk of explosion because of battery venting. It has been tested.

Nos we provide with high quality Sanyo cells, unprotected.

Regards


----------



## Barbarin (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

List updated, 

Please, take a look.

Sale will end today!!!

Javier


----------



## flashgreenie (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Ending 4-XII. T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales.*

hola Javier,
one charger as well for me, please. :thumbsup:


----------



## merkaba (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Ending 4-XII. T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales.*

hi Javier, could you add one *Ch-01 charger *to my order too. 

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## blitzlicht65 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Ending 4-XII. T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales.*

Hi Javier:wave:,

I'll take:

1x T-04 *Cree*

1x CH-01 Charger



Greetings:wave:


----------



## BluGav (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Ending 4-XII. T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales.*

Good point about the protected batteries Javier - I'd rather have light and damage my cells than have my torch turn off underwater! 

I'll have a pair of the unprotected Sanyo cells to go with my charger then please. How much is that all together?

Thanks, Gav


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Ending 4-XII. T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales.*

Javier, don't forget griff (looks like he posted at #21).


----------



## Phinque (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Ending 4-XII. T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales.*

I will buy one T-04 Cree.

Perry (phinque)


----------



## dcjs (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Ending 4-XII. T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales.*

Hi Javier, 

looking at the updated list it seems that you missed my wish for *one CH-1 charger*. :thinking:
I'd also like to order *two unprotected 18650 cells*.


----------



## evdherberg (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Ending 4-XII. T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales.*

Hi Javier,

This is just to notify you that we also ordered some of these new items as part of a larger order with your colleague.

Thanks,
Emiel.


----------



## grinsefalle (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Ending 4-XII. T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales.*

Hi Javier! :wave:

I have 2 questions left:
1. You wrote, the traffic beacons will be sent for free. Does this mean, that the U-04 includes a beacon? 
2. Can you give me the price for your unprotected cells, 18650 and 18500 (for T-15)?

thanks a lot and greetings from Germany!
Michael


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Ending 4-XII. T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales.*

*nevermind...*


----------



## dmdrewitt (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Ending 4-XII. T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales.*

Javier

I'm in for :-

1 x T-04 (Edixeon)
1 x U-04 ATEX/P (Edixeon)
1 x U-04 SE (Cree)


Kind regards

David :thumbsup:


----------



## alauda (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Ending 4-XII. T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales.*

Javier,

If I am not too late

1 x T-04 (Edixeon)
1 x U-04 SE (Cree)

Fingers crossed


----------



## DM51 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Ending 4-XII. T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales.*

If the order is now closed, where is the payment thread?


----------



## Barbarin (Dec 6, 2007)

The list is now closed. Now we have to see if we can do a GB shipping type to make things easier and cheaper for people in USA, Germany.. I need to check shipping prices and so on. When I know the whole amount (including shipping) I will post it here

T-04's are complete, U-04's (ATEX/P and SE) will be next week. BTW, U-04's ATEX/P are not serial numbered still (Laser), so for those who have choosen that model you can have your own number (from 0 to 300) 

Today is holyday in Spain http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%ADa_de_la_Constituci%C3%B3n 

Regards and many thanks to you all!!

Javier


----------



## DM51 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Javier. It is really good to get your frequent responses and progress reports.


----------



## grinsefalle (Dec 6, 2007)

Barbarin said:


> BTW, U-04's ATEX/P are not serial numbered still (Laser), so for those who have choosen that model you can have your own number (from 0 to 300)
> Javier



Like on my T-15, I would like to take serial# 078. This will be a perfect match 

thanks!
Michael


----------



## Olaf_S (Dec 6, 2007)

Barbarin said:


> BTW, U-04's ATEX/P are not serial numbered still (Laser), so for those who have choosen that model you can have your own number (from 0 to 300)
> 
> Regards and many thanks to you all!!
> 
> Javier


 
Hello Javier,

for me the # 111 please

Thanks a lot
Greetings
Olaf


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, I'll gladly take serial number 001. Thanks!


----------



## dmdrewitt (Dec 6, 2007)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Well, I'll gladly take serial number 001. Thanks!



I'd like to get "one up" on Dad, so I'll take serial 002 please :buddies:


----------



## Nuckerschuter (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Javier,
If the 0 (or 000) is truly an option as a serial no. I'd like to go for that one 

Kind Regards 
and many thanks
Andreas


----------



## Toglud (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll take serial number 009.

Thanks
Torben.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Dec 6, 2007)

...........


----------



## grinsekatz (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello Javier,

I'll take serial number 013, if possible.

Thanks again,

Alex


----------



## Wotan (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello Javier,

If i not too late i would like one T-04 with CREE Q5
and one U-04 SE with CREE Q5.

Markus


----------



## dmdrewitt (Dec 7, 2007)

Barbarin said:


> *The list is now closed.* Now we have to see if we can do a GB shipping type to make things easier and cheaper for people in USA, Germany.. I need to check shipping prices and so on. When I know the whole amount (including shipping) I will post it here
> 
> T-04's are complete, U-04's (ATEX/P and SE) will be next week. BTW, U-04's ATEX/P are not serial numbered still (Laser), so for those who have choosen that model you can have your own number (from 0 to 300)
> 
> ...


#


----------



## mrikkert (Dec 8, 2007)

Edit: My money goes elsewhere!


----------



## Praetor (Dec 8, 2007)

... looks like I made the cut, Javier!

Could you update the list to reflect my (Cree q5) choice?

Thank you! Looking forward to this puppy.


----------



## Free (Dec 11, 2007)

Any update on when payment is going to be expected. With the holiday's coming up, I will be traveling a bit, and want to make sure I am available.


----------



## Amphibian (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello Javier,



If i not too late i would like one T-04 with CREE Q5 ?


Best Regards
Sascha Germany


----------



## Barbarin (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*



merkaba said:


> Just wonerding if there will be a run of 7075 T651 alloy with the the Teflon penetrated coating 2 stage tail caps to go with the SE when you bring them out?


 
What we hope is to develope the assembly in such a way that you will be able to upgrade the existing flashlight. No need for a new tailcap.


----------



## Barbarin (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Ending 4-XII. T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales.*



arewethereyetdad said:


> Javier, don't forget griff (looks like he posted at #21).


 
Thank you very much for making me aware of that!!

Done


----------



## Barbarin (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Ending 4-XII. T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales.*



grinsefalle said:


> Hi Javier! :wave:
> 
> I have 2 questions left:
> 1. You wrote, the traffic beacons will be sent for free. Does this mean, that the U-04 includes a beacon?
> ...


 
Yes. all U-04's and all T-04's include a traffic wand-beacon for free.

I will post pricing for batteries later


----------



## Barbarin (Dec 12, 2007)

Wotan said:


> Hello Javier,
> 
> If i not too late i would like one T-04 with CREE Q5
> and one U-04 SE with CREE Q5.
> ...


 
Sorry. Anycase there is one distributor in this list that will be happy to make a special pricing for you.


----------



## Barbarin (Dec 12, 2007)

Amphibian said:


> Hello Javier,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry...


----------



## Barbarin (Dec 12, 2007)

List updated and questions answered ( I hope)

Please correct me if I made a mistake.

Tomorrow I will post the pricing for the batteries and the shipping, and you can start sending payments.

Thanks for your patience with "slow-seller"

Javier


----------



## merkaba (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Javier, ive asked in a couple of my posts but you havent updated the list... just want to remind you that i would also like to take a *Ch - 01* charger. Thanks.

Best Regards, 
Richard


Edit: Thanks for updating the list  looking forward to getting these!


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Ending 4-XII. T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales.*



Barbarin said:


> Thank you very much for making me aware of that!!
> 
> Done



Whoops! Looks like you've got griff listed twice now!


----------



## Barbarin (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is the pricing for the batteries.

Sanyo 18500 : 11,70 €
Sanyo 18650: 10,30 €

I know they are not the cheapest, but they are good, believe me.

Shipping: Flat rate is 17,50 €.

Payment method:

Pay pal: barbolight (at ) barbolight (dot) com

If you don't like or don't have Paypal, sent me a PM.

Javier


----------



## blitzlicht65 (Dec 13, 2007)

for

1x T-04 with Cree 
1x CH-01 
+ Shipping 



Greetings:wave:


----------



## grinsekatz (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello Javier, :wave:

1 x U-04 ATEX/P (Cree): 116,00 €
1 X U-04 SE (Cree): 145,00 €
Shipping: 17,50 €
--------------------
All together: 278,50 €

PayPal coming - looking forward to the lights.

Best regards

Alex


----------



## grinsefalle (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Javier!

The same here like grinsekatz order:

 for 1 U-04 ATEX Cree and 1 U-04 SE Cree shipped to Germany.

These two babys will look nice beside my T-15 

greetings :wave:
Michael


----------



## EKU (Dec 13, 2007)

for 1 x U-04 SE (Cree) + Shipping

Best regards
Dietmar


----------



## Olaf_S (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello Javier, 

PP sent for

1 U-04 ATEX/P with CREE Q5 116,-- €
1 U-04 SE 135,-- €
1 U-04 SE with CREE Q5 145,-- €
1 Ch-01 Li-ION charger 20,-- €
3 Sanyo 18650 a 10,30 € 30,90 €

shipping 17,50 €

complete 464,40 €
:santa: is coming 

Greetings
Olaf


----------



## Toglud (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks
Torben.


----------



## dmdrewitt (Dec 13, 2007)

1 x T-04 (Edixeon) 93,00 €
1 x U-04 ATEX/P (Edixeon) 106,00 € 
1 x U-04 SE (Cree) 135,00 € (Add 10,00 € for CREE Q5)
4 x Sanyo 18650: 10,30 € 
1 Ch-01 Li-ION charger 20,-- €
Shipping: Flat rate is 17,50 €.

93.00
106.00
145.00
41.20
20.00
17.50

---------
422.70 Euro
---------

 Thank you Javier


----------



## Phinque (Dec 13, 2007)

PayPal sent for 120.50 EUR. for 1 X T-04 Cree Q5 plus shipping.

Perry


----------



## DM51 (Dec 13, 2007)

1x T-04 (Cree Q5) … € 103.00
1x U-04 (Cree Q5) … € 145.00
1x Ch-01 … € 20.00
Shipping … € 17.50
Total … € 285.50

Paypal sent
Thanks Javier


----------



## dcjs (Dec 13, 2007)

U-04 SE Cree, Charger and two 18650 plus shipping.


----------



## merkaba (Dec 13, 2007)

U-04 SE Cree = 145 EUR
CH-01 = 20 EUR
Shipping = 17.50 EUR
Total = 182.50 EUR

Paypal sent


----------



## gswitter (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

PayPal sent for:
one U-04 SE w/Cree Q5: 145,00 €
one T-04 w/Cree Q5: 103,00 €
shipping: 17,50 €
Total: 265,50 €


----------



## fasuto (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Payment sent.
269 € for:
1 SE: 135
1 atex: 106
1 bat: 10,30
Shipping 17,50

Can't wait for the lights to arrive 

Many Thanks Javier


----------



## alauda (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: T-04, U-04 SE & ATEX/P and Ch-01 sales thread.*

Paypal sent for
1 x T-04 (Edixeon) 93€
1 x U-04 SE (Cree) 145€
Shipping 17.5 €
Total 255.5 €


----------



## VerbalK (Dec 14, 2007)

Hello Javier,

 for
1 U-04 SE (Cree Q5) 145,00 € 
1 Sanyo 18650: 10,30 € 
1 Ch-01 Li-ION charger 20 €
1 Shipping: 17,50 €

Total : 192.80 €

Please, if it's not too late serial N° 022 and orange traffic wand-beacon
Thanks​


----------



## Daylight (Dec 14, 2007)

I have sent you a PM Javier.

Regards


----------



## flashgreenie (Dec 14, 2007)

Bank transfer for
1 U-04 SE (Cree Q5) 145,00 € 
2 Sanyo 18650: 20,60 € 
1 Ch-01 Li-ION charger 20 €
1 Shipping: 17,50 €

Total : 203.10 €

Javier, please send me a PM when you received the payment.


----------



## outsider (Dec 15, 2007)

Hello Javier,
please add one Sanyo 18650.



U-04 ATEX/P (Cree) 116,00€
Ch-01 20,00€
BR-04Bright Orange 0,00€
Sanyo 18650 10,30€
Shipping 17,50€
163,80€


----------



## Daylight (Dec 16, 2007)

I have sent you a pair of PM Javier.

Regards

Oscar.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Dec 17, 2007)

Javier,  for:

U-04 ATEX/P Cree + U-04 SE Cree + shipping = 116,00€ + 145,00€ + 17,50€ = 278,50€

Thanks! :twothumbs


----------



## BluGav (Dec 17, 2007)

Javier,

Paypal sent 

1 x CH-O1 20,00 €
2 x Sanyo 18650: 20,60 €
shipping 17,50 €
------------------------------
TOTAL 58,10 €

Thankyou!


----------



## white light (Dec 17, 2007)

T-04 with the cree Q5 up-grade plus shipping
Total 120.50


----------



## Free (Dec 17, 2007)

Javier, just to remind you, that I sent you a PM too.


----------



## Daylight (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## gjg (Dec 20, 2007)

Paypal FINALLY sent.... 

Greg


----------



## fasuto (Dec 22, 2007)

Any update?


----------



## Barbarin (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks again for your patience. 

I wil respond all the PM and will update this thread tomorrow.

Regards,

Javier


----------



## merkaba (Dec 27, 2007)

when can we expect these to start shipping?


----------



## grinsefalle (Dec 29, 2007)

any updates?

greetings,
Michael


----------



## grinsekatz (Dec 30, 2007)

......


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 1, 2008)

Barbarin said:


> Thanks again for your patience.
> 
> I wil respond all the PM and will update this thread tomorrow.
> 
> ...



:sigh: Javier, I think we are all really deserving of an update here. I sent a cash PayPal of over $400 two weeks ago and have yet to receive even an acknowledgement. When will these lights be delivered?


----------



## merkaba (Jan 2, 2008)

Agreed, i actually signed in to post something very similar.... I don't think its very fair to have received so much money and not even update. 


Please Javier, let us know what is happening!


----------



## Daylight (Jan 2, 2008)

Javier, can you update this thread please?


----------



## dmdrewitt (Jan 3, 2008)

I hope Javier is ok. I also sent an email to [email protected], No response.


----------



## white light (Jan 3, 2008)

Javier,is everything okay?Hope to here from you soon.Can anyone get hold of him to see if thier is something wrong?I hope his health is good


----------



## Barbarin (Jan 3, 2008)

white light said:


> Javier,is everything okay?Hope to here from you soon.Can anyone get hold of him to see if thier is something wrong?I hope his health is good


 
I'm fact I'm near 40 ºC fever, and really weak. Not my best days.

Regrading your lights people at the factory are doing their best, and everything is OK. All the lights are assembled and ready, but the U-04 ATEX /P's as there has been some delay on the laser. They will be sent next week. 

I have not connection at home (I did in the past, but I needed to disconnect), and I have come to the factory today because I had not other way than to come...

Well, if you need more info you can contact Fernanda: mferpb (at) barbolight (dot) com , or Pilar: mpre (at) barbolight (dot ) com

Regards

Javier


----------



## dmdrewitt (Jan 3, 2008)

Barbarin said:


> I'm fact I'm near 40 ºC fever, and really weak. Not my best days.
> 
> Regrading your lights people at the factory are doing their best, and everything is OK. All the lights are assembled and ready, but the U-04 ATEX /P's as there has been some delay on the laser. They will be sent next week.
> 
> ...



Javier

Sorry to hear you are not feeling well. I really appreciate your update. Your health is most important. Our flashlights can wait until you are well 

Hope you are feeling better soon :thumbsup:

Regards
David


----------



## grinsekatz (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Javier,

as dmdrewitt has already said your health is most important.
Get well soon!

Regards,

Alex


----------



## flashgreenie (Jan 4, 2008)

Hola Javier,
Take it easy. You don't want to be fooling around with a fever that high. Take it easy and enjoy the turron.

cheers
Gerald


----------



## Daylight (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello Javier,

I hope you feel better soon!, thanks for the information, i am gratefull for your effort.


Regards 

Oscar


----------



## grinsefalle (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Javier!

Good news, that the lights are nearly ready to ship. But this is just secondary!
Kill this fever completely, otherwise it will weaken you a long time.
Stay in bed, take a cup of tee with honey and a lovely person, who looks after you 

I send you best wishes, that you feel better soon!

greetings
Michael


----------



## SaVaGe (Jan 4, 2008)

pardon my ignorance, but is it too late for me to order??
Please advise.


----------



## dmdrewitt (Jan 4, 2008)

SaVaGe said:


> pardon my ignorance, but is it too late for me to order??
> Please advise.



See post 64, and more relevant post 83


----------



## gjg (Jan 9, 2008)

Javier:
Are these puppies shipping this week yet? I need my new light fix... :naughty:
Thanks,
Greg




Barbarin said:


> Regrading your lights people at the factory are doing their best, and everything is OK. All the lights are assembled and ready, but the U-04 ATEX /P's as there has been some delay on the laser. They will be sent next week.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Javier


----------



## flashgreenie (Jan 14, 2008)

Anyone got any contact with Javier?? Is he ok??


----------



## dmdrewitt (Jan 14, 2008)

flashgreenie said:


> Anyone got any contact with Javier?? Is he ok??



+1


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## depusm12 (Jan 14, 2008)

dmdrewitt said:


> +1


 

No idea I've sent him a couple pf PM's and an email no answers yet. I hope he's not ill.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 14, 2008)

He was ill in post #124.


----------



## dmdrewitt (Jan 15, 2008)

DM51 said:


> He was ill in post #124.



We know!!!

We are asking if his illness is better.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 15, 2008)

dmdrewitt said:


> We know!!!
> 
> We are asking if his illness is better.


There is no need for you to get shirty. I was responding to depusm12's post #136 - he did not appear to know.


----------



## grinsefalle (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi all!

I wrote a mail to Fernanda at Barbolight and asked about Javier and the flashlights.

Here is the answer:

"Dear Michael:
The total shipment is about to live this coming Friday.
Javier is all right now.
Thanks and regards.
Fer"


greetings,
Michael


----------



## cat (Jan 16, 2008)

Barbarin said:


> Sorry. Anycase there is one distributor in this list that will be happy to make a special pricing for you.



Who? (The barbolight web page does not show dealers outside of Europe.)


----------



## merkaba (Jan 16, 2008)

Im glad to hear that Javier is feeling better! Im also glad to hear that our orders will be shipping soon! 

What i was wondering Javier is would it be possible to request a color for the _*BR-04* reflective beacon _that is included with the light? if so i would really like to request the white beacon. 

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## Free (Jan 16, 2008)

Javier, we still have not finished our transaction via PM.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 16, 2008)

grinsefalle said:


> The total shipment is about to live this coming Friday.



This means that the shipment is about to _*leave*_ this coming Friday? :thinking: Will these be shipped directly to each buyer, or in bulk to each country, with further sorting and shipping? What is the ETA when we can expect to actually *receive* the lights? This thread is woefully lacking in detail for those of us who've spent literally hundreds of dollars for what is turning out to be yet another group buy headed south. :ironic:


----------



## Free (Jan 16, 2008)

Before Javier got sick, we were talking via PM about sending the US lights to me, and I would forward them on, as I have done before. We were discussing the details on doing that, but I have not heard back on my last PM. Anyway, that is what I know from my end, and I await hearing from Javier.


----------



## grinsefalle (Jan 16, 2008)

arewethereyetdad said:


> This means that the shipment is about to _*leave*_ this coming Friday? :thinking:



"Leave" makes sense, right. I just did some copy&paste 



> Will these be shipped directly to each buyer, or in bulk to each country, with further sorting and shipping? What is the ETA when we can expect to actually *receive* the lights?



Sorry, I don't know this. 
If I remember it right, Javier thought about to ship all lights for a certain country in one package to keep the shipping costs low. 

greetings,
Michael


----------



## DM51 (Jan 19, 2008)

So did they ship, or not?


----------



## merkaba (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Javier, 

Could we please get an update, I haven't heard a thing since i sent paypal! I think everyone here deserves a decent update on whats happening with their lights... i know they were suppose to be shipped on friday.... but has this really even happened??

Im sorry if im sounding a little frustrated.... 


Richard


----------



## dmdrewitt (Jan 20, 2008)

merkaba said:


> Hi Javier,
> 
> Could we please get an update, I haven't heard a thing since i sent paypal! I think everyone here deserves a decent update on whats happening with their lights... i know they were suppose to be shipped on friday.... but has this really even happened??
> 
> ...



+1 here. I even sent an email to the two guys in the company over a week ago that Javier mentions in a previous post, and didn't get a reply from them :shakehead


----------



## gjg (Jan 20, 2008)

dmdrewitt said:


> +1 here. I even sent an email to the two guys in the company over a week ago that Javier mentions in a previous post, and didn't get a reply from them :shakehead


 
I did the same - an e-mail to Pilar, it was deleted without being read. Don't get me wrong, I think Javier is a great guy - he gives CPF'ers some NICE discounts on great products, but with the amount of money we've collectively spent on this group buy some better communication would be much appreciated.

Greg :shrug:


----------



## grinsekatz (Jan 20, 2008)

Five weeks since payment...


Alex


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 20, 2008)

This is beginning to smell bad.


----------



## gjg (Jan 20, 2008)

We'll get our lights. It's just a matter of when....
gg



arewethereyetdad said:


> This is beginning to smell bad.


----------



## Daylight (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi guys, first of all sorry but my english is too bad.

This thread becomes hot, peace and quiet !! 

I feel like you... all of us wish have our lights as soon as posible, the fact is that this thread should have been update often...and the most of the payments have been done one month ago...and is a lot of money.

I live in Spain near (more or less) of Navarra, where is Javier's company, tomorrow morning i will call they and i'll say you something, promise!!

Peace, peace my friends...

Best regards


----------



## flashgreenie (Jan 21, 2008)

arewethereyetdad said:


> This is beginning to smell bad.



I hope not. Javier has been good to me. My barbolight died after more than a year and Javier fixed for free and even send new batteries in case it was the batteries that caused the problem.


----------



## Daylight (Jan 21, 2008)

Good morning (in Spain) everybody!!

It's all ok, I have spoken by phone with the factory, Javier is with the issue, but I prefer than he update this thread as soon as he has some free time.

Regards.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 21, 2008)

Daylight said:


> Good morning (in Spain) everybody!!
> 
> It's all ok, I have spoken by phone with the factory, Javier is with the issue, but I prefer than he update this thread as soon as he has some free time.
> 
> Regards.



Well, what did he say? Javier is probably not going to update the thread "when he has some free time" so you might as well tell us.


----------



## Daylight (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry arewethereyetdad but Javier's company wants give the best service as is possible, *i presume Javier is going to update this thread today or in a few days*, in any case in the company they are working in it, i can't give you more information...


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 21, 2008)

Daylight said:


> Sorry arewethereyetdad but Javier's company wants give the best service as is possible



Well, guess what? That ain't happenin'. We've had virtually NO "service" since we sent in payment many weeks ago. Thanks for making the call but it didn't help any.


----------



## Free (Jan 21, 2008)

I wouldn't worry. This has happened before, and Javier always delivers, though not always in a timely fashion.

Communication could definitely be improved.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jan 21, 2008)

Free said:


> I wouldn't worry. This has happened before, and Javier always delivers, though not always in a timely fashion.


Not really worried as much as annoyed. I know, I've bought from Javier's GB's in the past, but I don't remember him being *THIS* noncommunicative. :shakehead


----------



## fasuto (Jan 21, 2008)

flashgreenie said:


> I hope not. Javier has been good to me. My barbolight died after more than a year and Javier fixed for free and even send new batteries in case it was the batteries that caused the problem.



Similar good experience with Barbolight here. Sometimes they have comunication delays, but Javier is a great guy with a long time reputation here :twothumbs

Remember he is (or at least was) sick in bed without internet in his house.


----------



## grinsefalle (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't think, that this is smelling bad. IMO Javier is a great guy and I don't have any doubts, that we will get our high quality flashlights. No risk, when buying from Barbolight.:twothumbs

But it would be really positive, if Javier/Barbolight improves the communication. The lack of information is not easy to live with...
Just a piece of advice 

greetings
Michael


----------



## Daylight (Jan 21, 2008)

arewethereyetdad said:


> Well, guess what? That ain't happenin'. We've had virtually NO "service" since we sent in payment many weeks ago. Thanks for making the call but it didn't help any.


 
:ironic::ironic::ironic: As far I can see, the situation go from bad to worse...

Well, now i don't know if i will explain this question very well... i must take a lot of english lessons.

As i'm seeing than Javier still don't update, i'll say you than i know.
If this morning i didn't give you more information was because they said me than Javier will be in charge of all, not me... 

I thought he could give us some information today, i was wrong.

This morning i spoke with Fernanda not with Javier, she said me than the consignment (or the order) *will be place today*.

I think that Javier will update in a few days, i don't be sure of course, but i think so,he works hard.

Repeat, i feel like you, sorry if i didn't help you.


----------



## Daylight (Jan 21, 2008)

fasuto said:


> Similar good experience with Barbolight here. Sometimes they have comunication delays, but Javier is a great guy with a long time reputation here :twothumbs


 
I agree with you in all, with me too, Javier has answered always.:thumbsup:


----------



## Elakazam (Jan 22, 2008)

After 5 noncommunicative weeks, i was happy to read on the 01-16-08, quote:

"Dear Michael:
The total shipment is about to live this coming Friday.
Javier is all right now.
Thanks and regards.
Fer"

Another 5 days later, yesterday, on the 01-21-08, i was surprised to read the following, quote:

"This morning i spoke with Fernanda not with Javier, she said me than the consignment (or the order) will be place today."

??? 

!!! Today, I really would like to know the actual status of my order !!!


----------



## grinsefalle (Jan 25, 2008)

Another week passed by without any updates, if the lights are on their way or not...
:mecry:

Its time for news!

Michael


----------



## dmdrewitt (Jan 25, 2008)

I sent another 3 emails yesterday to the company with no response so far :sigh:


----------



## gjg (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey, maybe Javier is getting the 2 stage tailcaps ready early, and is going to add them to our lights as a bonus....


----------



## griff (Jan 25, 2008)

Open letter to: Javier


After reading all this sh*t I'm glad I didn't send you any money!
I committed to 2 light that looked cool and everything seemed good but now 
the lack of commutation smells of fraud! Why wouldn't you post something
or respond in a PM to the {GOOD} people who sent their hard earned money!
All you have to do is explain the situation or offer a refund.

A good friend told me " all you have is your reputation on these forums"
Actions and Words mean everything! 

Do the "right thing" and don't hide in cyberspace! :candle::candle::candle::candle::candle:


----------



## Barbarin (Jan 26, 2008)

Griff, I think you should reconsider your words.

Talking about fraud and having no proof of that is considered a defamation in Spain, I think all over the word too, and defamation is in fact a offense.

Barbolight is a real company and even if I'm not here you can contact people at the factory anytime. Telephone, FAX, letter, e-mail... That is all.

Sinecerely talking to the rest of the people I had no idea you were so upset: Sorry about that, but some of you have bought from me in the past many times an I think nobody has been cheated.

This company in just three years has growed from a few dozens of lights made in my kitchen, to many models made in thousands, and many cooperations with other research projects and that takes too much time. Unfortunately the factory was really small and there was no room to hire more people, so the overload was impressive. 12-14 hours 6-7 days a week can be done for a few months, maybe a couple of years, but after that you get ill. Now we have relocated to a new factory, but again hiring more people takes time, and there are not over there too much engineers into LED lighting or flashlights, so even if you find the right person it takes many months to teach them about all the technology that many flashaholics know as ABC.

I do GB's from time to time to to earn any money, but to sell the lights to people I like, to know your opinions, and because many of you ask me to do so... but sincerely I can not be over it as much as I would like when I have to go to Madrid, to Paris to a show or I'm triying to develope a lighting system for an H&K G36 that would be made in thousands to ensure the future of the company.

One of the worse things is that I take care personally of the payments, shipping, QC on this GB's... because they are so special that I like to do it that way. Most of the distributors who buy from us have their goods in 24-72 hours, because here at the factory there is a system, a procedure, and people to do it that way.

Sincerely sorry for the delay and the no communication, but I need to reconsider to keep on with the GB's, at least the way they are being done right now, as I do it because I like CPF community, and CPF community will end up detesting me because of the GB's and that doesn't help my health, the image of the company, or even the economic results.

I have thought that each time I have a new light to send 10-20 of them to a guy in USA with no charge and he can sell them and when it is finished to send me the money (same case to a an amaterur-distributor in Europe).

I think they are not manufacturers which are focused to get big productions who take the time and effort of doing GB's, and I suppose it is because the production system and the structure of the company are not propperly designed to do it.





Javier


----------



## DM51 (Jan 26, 2008)

So did they ship, or not?


----------



## Barbarin (Jan 26, 2008)

I told it on another thread, they will ship on Monday.

Javier


----------



## fasuto (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for your explanations Javier.
Some times I get frustrated for your slow replies but I always thought you are a great guy, with a great company and even better products.

Many thnaks for the group buy and I hope you find a way to continue with it

For those who have not seen the other thread with more info is here


----------



## gjg (Jan 26, 2008)

Javier - It REALLY was just about the commumucation. The CPF'ers are generally a patient and understanding bunch - we all realize LIFE happens, and things can be delayed. That's cool. But in our defense, basically no communication for a month and folks get a little worried - nothing about you per se, just the recent past with certain prepays... A short message posted like "Things have been delayed, but are moving forward" would be fine. Or e-mail one of us and have us post it.
Anyway, it's totally up to you if you want to reconsider the group buys. But look at the total picture - the exposure you get from the GB's, the word of mouth about the excellence of the lights. The folks who have ordered the lights KNOW about the quality and dependability of the pieces, that's why most of us own more than one (this will be 5 for me...). 
Yes, there was some friction on this GB. But it was quite minor, in the grand scheme of things. Things could have been done differently from both the buyers and sellers sides, but in the end things seemed to have worked out OK. 
Just my $.02
Greg 

PS - I would say ship the lights from Las Vegas - less time in postal transit, less opportunity for loss/theft. But whatever the group decides is fine with me. Also I DO like the redesign of the U-04 - smoother, cleaner, shorter. Good work, and THANKS for the GB.
gg



Barbarin said:


> Sincerely sorry for the delay and the no communication, but I need to reconsider to keep on with the GB's, at least the way they are being done right now, as I do it because I like CPF community, and CPF community will end up detesting me because of the GB's and that doesn't help my health, the image of the company, or even the economic results.
> Javier


----------



## Free (Jan 27, 2008)

Javier, I assume you no longer need me to ship within USA, since you will be here. If my lights will be shipping with that batch, let me know, and I will wire funds as we agreed in PM.

I am assuming all my lights will ship, since I ordered Cree SE and not the ATEX-P.

Anything different, please PM me.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 29, 2008)

Barbarin said:


> they will ship on Monday.


Did they ship?


----------



## merkaba (Jan 29, 2008)

I would really like to know too....


----------



## Barbarin (Jan 29, 2008)

Some were sent yesterday, some have been sent today, and the rest are packaged and ready to be sent tomorrow morning. ( I mean the ones to Eu and Australia). US ones will be shipped from Nevada.

Javier


----------



## grinsefalle (Jan 29, 2008)

Good news, Javier!
Can't wait to hold the new sweetiews in my hands :naughty:
Especially the SE-model looks so amazing, I think it is one of the most beautiful flashlights ever (and one of the most rugged and reilable lights).

:wave:
Michael




Barbarin said:


> Some were sent yesterday, some have been sent today, and the rest are packaged and ready to be sent tomorrow morning. ( I mean the ones to Eu and Australia). US ones will be shipped from Nevada.
> 
> Javier


----------



## gjg (Jan 29, 2008)

Michael - And I have a feeling it's going to look even better in person...
gg



grinsefalle said:


> Good news, Javier!
> Especially the SE-model looks so amazing, I think it is one of the most beautiful flashlights ever (and one of the most rugged and reilable lights).
> 
> :wave:
> Michael


----------



## chimo (Jan 29, 2008)

Javier, will you be sending the one you mentioned in your 12 Dec PM to me? Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Barbarin (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, 

Is OK from USA or do you preffer directly?

Javier


----------



## chimo (Jan 29, 2008)

Barbarin said:


> Yes,
> 
> Is OK from USA or do you preffer directly?
> 
> Javier



Javier, if you were talking to me, either is fine - which ever is easier for you. Cheers and thanks,

Paul


----------



## gjg (Jan 29, 2008)

Shipping from LV is fine with me.
gg



Barbarin said:


> Yes,
> 
> Is OK from USA or do you preffer directly?
> 
> Javier


----------



## jarris50 (Feb 3, 2008)

Javier,
If you end up with any extra U-04's I'll take one of them.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Olaf_S (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Javier,

PM and email was coming in a few minutes.

Greetings
Olaf


----------



## HiltiHome (Feb 5, 2008)

Before you buy one of those,

have a look at this thread in German messerforum (blade forum).

Scroll down the first page, visit the second page and get afraid of the poor manufacturing, the squeezed batteries and the misaligned emitter and tailcap spring...


----------



## JAG (Feb 5, 2008)

really bad quality, horrible pictures ! seems like barbolights are manufactured in china ? NO. chinese do better works.
that new barbolights are not that good quality i know from the past.


----------



## grinsekatz (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Javier,

PM and e-mail sent.

Regards,

Alex


----------



## dcjs (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't think sending Javier tons of emails right now will help that much, as far as I know he is at SHOT Show and this time I think we should understand if he doesn't answer right away. Let's post what problems we have, so everyone gets a picture what has been delivered and what "features" are common to these lights - seems like "poor" LED centering is one of them. :shakehead 
I think Javier will have some explaining to do when he comes back, and I'm sure he'll make it right one way or the other - otherwise he probably won't be getting much business from the flashaholic community in the future.


----------



## Barbarin (Feb 5, 2008)

hello, 

I'm still in USA, so limited time to respond.

Regarding the U-04 SEIII and the quality problems I'm sorry that you feel that way. I will refund all the money for those who think it is not what they ordered.

There are just 50 U-04 SEIII made all over the world, and it is teh first run and only. It is the only flashlight ever made with that kind of anodizing. It was not produced or sell to make any money. It is what it is, and its "failures" make them unique. But again, I'm ready to refund.

Regarding the centering and the size of the reflector. Well, this is the reflector that was designed by Don McLeish, so I think the dimensions are perfect. The centering can't be perfect on a hand made light, specially on its 50 first and only lights. But again, if you feel cheated I will refund the money.

All the lights with Edixeon are perfectly centered, and it was a mistake to offer the option of Q5. If you want I wiill change the module, and if you feel that it is not enough, I will refund the money.

JAG... who are you and what do you intend? Did you bought one? Barbolights are made in Spain, and if you think chinese are better then buy them.

It seems there is a group of people with interests that I don't undertand.

I know there are more PM's , but I have no time now. Will respond soon.

Take care, 

Javier


----------



## gjg (Feb 6, 2008)

Jag - OK, put us both in a survival situation - rain, snow, flood, desert sandstorm, stuck in a cave, WHATEVER, but a bad situation. You with a no-name Chinese light, I'll take my U-04 SE, and we each have a pocketful of extra batteries. When you drop your light and it goes rolling down the hill, and breaks the lens (or the emitter...), when you drop your light in the seawater, or it get rained on, or dust or snow gets in through the seals, OH SH*T your light don't work no more... MY light will continue to work and I can continue to survive - and signal for help, and look out for bad people or animals... double O-ring seals, tough, plastic AR-coated Makrolon lens (ain't gonna shatter), thick aluminum walls, heavy duty switch. 

But your light has cleaner machining, no swirls from cutting tools and perfect black anodizing. COOL. And, Oh yeah, your light is softer, less tough 6061 (if not an even cheaper grade - 3003, 5005A, Who knows??) Mine is 7075, they build aircraft frames out of this material. But it's harder (on a Brinell scale, don't remember the numbers offhand), more difficult to machine cleanly, there may be tool mark or two, especially if Barbarins' folks aren't used to working with the stuff.

OK, an over-dramatization. But if you never owned or used a Barbolight, what do you really know about the lights? I have 5, and appreciate the engineering and thought that goes into them. Yup, the machining isn't perfect. Oh well. They're still the best hard-use lights out there, bar none.
Just my $.03 worth.
Greg



JAG said:


> really bad quality, horrible ! i think barbolight is manufactured in china ? NO. chinese do better works.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2008)

Hilti, please take a month off, JAG concider this your final warning.


----------



## Wotan (Feb 6, 2008)

gjg said:


> But if you never owned or used a Barbolight, what do you really know about the lights? I have 5, and appreciate the engineering and thought that goes into them. Yup, the machining isn't perfect. Oh well. They're still the best hard-use lights out there, bar none.
> Just my $.03 worth.
> Greg


























Nice for you, but after this picts, this is my fist- and was my last one.


----------



## flashii (Feb 6, 2008)

@Bart

I really cant understand why you are warning JAG and Hilti?!:thumbsdow

Everyone here has the right to know about the bad manufacturing of
these lights. And they all spend a lot of money for it!:thumbsdow

What do you think, why are so many people disappointed in these Barbo's?

Me at my own, i will do everything to let people know about this
bad manufacturing, as they think about bying such a Barbolight...finally
its there money, and everything you hear are only excuses!:green::green:


----------



## Pöbel (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't think anyone want's to intentionally harm Barbolights business. Most of the people from Germany having posted here, had Barbolights before, and EVERYBODY was amazed about the good machining and built quality.

So in my eyes it's just normal to expect the same quality from the latest products. If the battery tube is too short to accept 2 CR123 batteries, although this is an advertised feature or the emitter is not centered, or there are anodizing flaws, than this is a reason to complain.

As i understand Babarian offered refund/emitter(light module) change without any questions. I'm confidend that a solution will be found.

People just shouldn't be punished by the board administration for being not satisfied as the new product didn't live up to the expactations of the previous ones.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2008)

Flashy, please take a week off to read up on what to post where and when to use PM.


----------



## Free (Feb 6, 2008)

Got both my T-04, and U-04 lights yesterday, and they are great. I especially like the little T-04, it is very cute. 

The emitters are just barely off center in both my lights, but it is really a non issue, as it doesn't affect the beam at all. Other than that, they are both perfect. Great lights!!

Didn't get my charger, so I was wondering if that was still coming.

Thanks Javier.


----------



## gjg (Feb 6, 2008)

Exactly the same for me - emitter SLIGHTLY off center on both, but it in no way affects the beam quality. Both great lights, will get well used. I have a feeling Javier didn't pack up the lights himself - I ordered a battery which was not shipped either. I'm sure he will take care of it.
Thanks Javier,
gg



Free said:


> Got both my T-04, and U-04 lights yesterday, and they are great. I especially like the little T-04, it is very cute.
> 
> The emitters are just barely off center in both my lights, but it is really a non issue, as it doesn't affect the beam at all. Other than that, they are both perfect. Great lights!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Phinque (Feb 6, 2008)

I received the T-04 Tuesday. Very well made; no flaws. Looks extremely durable. I am satisfied.


----------



## dmdrewitt (Feb 6, 2008)

Phinque said:


> I received the T-04 Tuesday. Very well made; no flaws. Looks extremely durable. I am satisfied.



Looks like my parcel from Javier is waiting at home for me. I can't wait until I am home Friday afternoon to see how my 3 lights are :thumbsup:


----------



## EKU (Feb 6, 2008)

gjg said:


> Exactly the same for me - emitter SLIGHTLY off center ..., but it in no way affects the beam quality. ...



And the same for me!

Got my U-04 SE with cree ermitter yesterday. It’s my second barbolight and again my light is very well made, it’s a great und durable light you can always trust. I have a good feeling with it and I am happy to buy it.

Dietmar


----------



## grinsekatz (Feb 6, 2008)

Pöbel said:


> I don't think anyone want's to intentionally harm Barbolights business. Most of the people from Germany having posted here, had Barbolights before, and EVERYBODY was amazed about the good machining and built quality.
> 
> So in my eyes it's just normal to expect the same quality from the latest products. If the battery tube is too short to accept 2 CR123 batteries, although this is an advertised feature or the emitter is not centered, or there are anodizing flaws, than this is a reason to complain.
> 
> ...


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I received my U-04 SE & ATEX/P and can confirm the problems.
Especially the not well-centered Q5 and that the Atex doesn't work with CR123 as advertised.
You can put two CR123 in the tube of the Atex but you cannot press the switch for momentary light. 
Only twist-on the light.
And after doing this the batteries are squeezed hefty.
I hope that it is possible to find a smart solution.
Also I prefer an exchange of the flashlights instead of a refund.
I already have three Barbolights and I like them.
I know that there is a number of people that don't like them at all.​But comparing a Barbo with a chinese light is ridicolous.

Alex


----------



## grinsekatz (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello,

New experiences...

Put a brandnew AW 18650 protected in my U-04 ATEX/P.
Did not light on.
After doing this the cell and the spring in the tailcap looked like this:








Javier,
there MUST be something wrong. 

Alex


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Feb 8, 2008)

Received my U-04 ATEX/P and U-04 SE in the mail on Tuesday. Here are my impressions:

The bodies are beautiful and the anodizing on both is very good. I especially like the color of the green on the SE. Both lights feel great in the hand and seem very rugged. The double O-rings and the plastic tailcap seem very water tight. Both of my lights have well-centered emitters. Both have exceptionally bright, white, near perfect beams with donut-free hotspots and thick floods. Both are excellent throwers. The momentary switch on the ATEX/P was a bit sticky at first, but now works fine. The yellow wand attachment was a nice bonus and the nylon sheaths and the famous black nylon zip bags with the embroidered blue Barbolight are very nice.

All in all, these are very nice products and I'm quite pleased with the outcome. Despite the GB jitters, the end products turned out to be quite nice. I'm no deep sea diver, but perhaps I'll become one now. 

Thank you, Javier, for the great lights. Very happy to have them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Olaf_S (Feb 8, 2008)

Congratulations for all, which received beautiful lamps.

On that it are well used. :thumbsup:

Greetings
Olaf


----------



## Barbarin (Feb 8, 2008)

Just arrived from USA. Would you pleas wait untill monday for the answers for your PM's?

Thanks in advance, 

Javier


----------



## Barbarin (Feb 11, 2008)

Hello, 

First of all for your patience waiting. Now, point by point.

*1. U-04 ATEX/P lights* that have been sent have a design fault. In an effort to make them as short as possible it was optimized fot 18650 unprotected batteries, but we didn't take care of CR123's. In fact we did, but for any reason the CR123 that we had here while it was being tested worked perfectly (they were 33,5 mm instead of 34,5 which is the most common). In fact CR123 can be used, but with no momentary mode. Unfortunately we can not make your units longer, so what we can do is one of the following options. 


a. You send the lights back and we refund the money.
b. You decide to keep them to be used mainly with 18650 and CR123 just as a back-up. (I think if you are not into military, law enforcement or recuse it could be an option). In that case we will send you the charger and a battery. In the case you paid for it already we will refund that money (charger and battery).
c. You send back the light, and wait while we launch the production model. We wil send one to you with no charge.
*2. U-04 SE. *If you are not happy with the finish, the anodizing, or the centering of the LED just send it back and money will be refunded. There is not too much more we can say about it. The only possibility to get better centered the LED is to cahnge the CREE's for Edixeon's, so if you decide that we will do that change with no charge.

*3. T-04's.* It seems everybody is happy with them!!!

*4. Other things* as extra clips missing or chargers that didn' arrived... I will take care of the PM's during this week.

---------------------------------------------

This being said I would like to thank [email protected] for his effort moderating this forum. 

I think that as a manufacturer it could be considered as a kind gesture to offer CPF the first round of any production with a 50% or more reduction over MSRP (OK, you take some risks as prepoduction, but at the end you know that we are always behind our products).

I do not consider an equivalent gesture to open a thread on another forum to discredit this company and ME before I have time to respond the PM's.

Of course this is the way I think, there much be many other ways out there.

Many thanks for those who preffer PM's.

Javier


----------



## Olaf_S (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for this info, Javier.

Greetings
Olaf


----------



## grinsefalle (Feb 11, 2008)

Many thanks for the info!
The service of Barbolight was never an issue. I will send an PM with the options that are best for me.

greetings
Michael


----------



## grinsekatz (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the info and your efforts Javier!
That sounds quite acceptable for me.
I will send you PM when I made my decision.

Alex


----------



## merkaba (Feb 12, 2008)

Amidst all this bad rep for Javier and Barbolight i just want to say that i absolutely LOVE my U-04 SE and charger!! I think i lucked out on this one because my light doesn't have any of the problems that others have (the CREE is slightly off center but its hard to notice) its just an awesome light! 

Thanks so much for offering this GB for us Javier and i look forward to purchasing the 2 stage tail cap mod from you! That will seriously make this light my favorite! 

Richard


----------



## Daylight (Feb 13, 2008)

:wave: I have sent you a PM Javier :thumbsup:


----------



## Barbarin (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello Oscar, 

It's been forwarded to Fernanda. She will take care. By the way, the Cree reflector is not a modded one, but the oen that was made for it ( not available now) 

Javier


----------



## Daylight (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok!, thank you Javier.


----------



## grinsekatz (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## grinsefalle (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Javer!

2 short questions:
What design will the production model of the U0 ATEX have? Is it like the SE?
Do you have a timeline? When are the production models available?

Makes it easier to decide, what to do with the shorty ATEX...

Thanks!
Michael





Barbarin said:


> c. You send back the light, and wait while we launch the production model. We wil send one to you with no charge.


----------



## Barbarin (Feb 19, 2008)

They are being produced right now.


----------



## Olaf_S (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi Javier,

can you please have a look at your PM`s.

Sent PM 14 days - this are 2 weeks in Germany - ago and got no answer til yet.

Sent the next in a few minutes.

Greetings
Olaf


----------



## Barbarin (Feb 19, 2008)

I deleted some PM's because the account was full. II probably deleted yours by error. Do you mind to resend?

Or as a e-mail to id.. at .. barbolight ... com 

By the way. For reasons I can not understand it seems that our domain is now on the "blacklist" as all the people with Hotmail accounts is not receiving our e-mails, they are not delivered.

Regards, 

Javier


----------



## Toglud (Feb 19, 2008)

Javier,

Did you get my PM, or should I resend it?

Torben.


----------



## grinsekatz (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello Javier,

sent you PM again.

Alex


----------



## depusm12 (Mar 21, 2008)

Javier

Tried to send you a PM but your box is full.


----------



## dcjs (Mar 21, 2008)

Javier, 

seems you haven't gotten a PM from me concerning the U-04-SE from the GB either. :thinking:


----------



## dmdrewitt (Mar 21, 2008)

Barbarin said:


> I'm fact I'm near 40 ºC fever, and really weak. Not my best days.
> 
> Regrading your lights people at the factory are doing their best, and everything is OK. All the lights are assembled and ready, but the U-04 ATEX /P's as there has been some delay on the laser. They will be sent next week.
> 
> ...



depusm12 and dcjs, the above is a quote from post #124

I have communicated with Fer, using the email address that Javier lists in this post.* 

I can recommend 100% sending Fer an email, and you will get a timely response.* 

I have found Barbolight to be a great company run by great people who want to help. :thumbsup:


----------



## chimo (Mar 21, 2008)

chimo said:


> Javier, if you were talking to me, either is fine - which ever is easier for you. Cheers and thanks,
> 
> Paul




Javier, the quote is from post #184 in this thread which pertains to this thread. This is going on about a year now. If you have no intention of honoring the referenced thread, please let me know and I will cease trying to contact you. Since you last activity on CPF was today, I will assume you have read the PM I sent 10 days ago.
Paul


----------



## chimo (Apr 5, 2008)

Javier, it has been over two weeks since my quoted post. You are listed as a custom builder here so I would assume that you would check your own forum when you go on-line. You have been on-line 4 times since my last post below. Since you did have not have the courtesy to send me an email, PM me or post a response to this thread, then I guess I have an answer to my question below. 



chimo said:


> Javier, the quote is from post #184 in this thread which pertains to this thread. This is going on about a year now. If you have no intention of honoring the referenced thread, please let me know and I will cease trying to contact you. Since you last activity on CPF was today, I will assume you have read the PM I sent 10 days ago.
> Paul


----------



## gjg (Apr 6, 2008)

Chimo - You might also try e-mailing Fer. I had a clip and battery missing from my shipment, all it took is one e-mail to her and I had the stuff in about a week. Not sure why Javier isn't responding, but from my experiences Barbolight DOES care about its customers. 

Now, if the 2-stage tailcap was available, the T-04 would turn from a good EDC into a GREAT one...
gg 



dmdrewitt said:


> depusm12 and dcjs, the above is a quote from post #124
> 
> I have communicated with Fer, using the email address that Javier lists in this post.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmdrewitt (Apr 6, 2008)

gjg said:


> Chimo - You might also try e-mailing Fer. I had a clip and battery missing from my shipment, all it took is one e-mail to her and I had the stuff in about a week. Not sure why Javier isn't responding, but from my experiences Barbolight DOES care about its customers.
> 
> Now, if the 2-stage tailcap was available, the T-04 would turn from a good EDC into a GREAT one...
> gg



Thanks for posting this. Fer will *definitely *get back to people!

[email protected]


----------



## depusm12 (Apr 7, 2008)

dmdrewitt said:


> Thanks for posting this. Fer will *definitely *get back to people!
> 
> [email protected]


 
+1

Fer got back with me and I have my light now.


----------



## chimo (Apr 23, 2008)

I would like to provide an update. I took the advice offered and contacted Fer. It was excellent advice! She was very prompt to reply. I received a package yesterday! Javier is a man of his word. The package not only included a U-04, but a case, battery, charger and a belt pouch. I am very impressed with the light and will be posting a new thread soon. Thank you Javier and Fer!

Paul


----------



## dmdrewitt (Apr 24, 2008)

After all my advice, and contrary to the above post, I am not getting a reply myself from Fer


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Apr 24, 2008)

dmdrewitt said:


> After all my advice, and contrary to the above post, I am not getting a reply myself from Fer


David, I didn't want to have to be the one to tell you this, but.....it might be your deodorant. :laughing::nana:


----------



## dmdrewitt (Apr 24, 2008)

arewethereyetdad said:


> David, I didn't want to have to be the one to tell you this, but.....it might be your deodorant. :laughing::nana:



:twothumbs


----------



## fasuto (Apr 24, 2008)

Barbarin said that they had problems with some mail servers.
Are you using hotmail?


----------



## dmdrewitt (Apr 24, 2008)

fasuto said:


> Barbarin said that they had problems with some mail servers.
> Are you using hotmail?



I am using Gmail, but have had many emails sent and received ok in previous weeks to this email account.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 24, 2008)

@ dmdrewitt - I doubt there is any problem with your email. 

Barbarin has not proved to be a reliable communicator. It is 2 months since he last posted here (in his own forum) and nearly 3 weeks since he last logged in to CPF.


----------



## grinsekatz (May 19, 2008)

Hello,

finally my lights are back and now I like them. :thumbsup:

Alex


----------

